# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Quán cà phê cho fan máy tính bảng - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

*Nằm trên khu phố Phó Đức Chính, đối diện chợ Bến Thành (TP HCM), quán cà phê có cái tên lạ Máy Tính Bảng là điểm hẹn quen thuộc của những bạn trẻ yêu thích hàng công nghệ.*



Những chiếc máy tính bảng được bày ngay ngắn trên kệ.
Đây là địa điểm để các bạn trẻ và giới văn phòng thư giãn, giải trí vừa tiếp cận những dòng máy tính bảng hiện đại nhất trên thị trường hiện nay.

Chủ quán là một người mê công nghệ, nên ngay từ ý tưởng kinh doanh đến không gian bài trí được thiết kế đơn giản nhưng cực kỳ tinh tế và ấn tượng, tạo nên một điểm nhấn riêng biệt thu hút nhiều bạn trẻ tìm đến.



Không gian quán được bố trí hợp lý và ấm cúng.
Cà phê Máy Tính Bảng có không gian nhỏ gồm một trệt, một lầu với những bộ sofa bài trí hợp lý mang lại cho bạn cảm giác thoải mái và ấm cúng. Điều đặc biệt khi đến với quán là bạn được sử dụng miễn phí các loại máy tính bảng mới nhất trên thị trường trong 30 phút, ngoài ra bạn có thể thuê máy để sử dụng thêm nếu có nhu cầu với một mức giá vô cùng hấp dẫn.

Bên cạnh việc lướt web, chơi game, online… nếu bạn có nhu cầu tìm hiểu để mua máy tính bảng thì chủ quán sẵn sàng ngồi tư vấn cho bạn trong việc lựa chọn cho mình một sản phẩm vừa ý nhất. Ngoài việc được trải nghiệm những dòng máy tính bảng mới nhất thì thực khách sẽ hài lòng bởi các món ăn, thức uống ở đây rất thơm ngon và mới lạ cùng mức giá vô cùng ưu đãi ngay giữa trung tâm Sài Gòn.



Mặt bàn được thiết kế giống màn hình máy tính bảng vô cùng ấn tượng.



Quán có đầy đủ các loại máy "hot" nhất trên thị trường hiện nay.



Khách hàng vừa thưởng thức cà phê vừa được sử dụng máy tính bảng miễn phí.
_Địa chỉ: 37 Phó Đức Chính, quận 1, TP HCM_


>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán cà phê máy tính bảng*

(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

vào uống cafe mà lại dc nghick máy tính bảng thì quá thick... hiii :dance:

----------


## khoan_gieng

wow quán cafe công nghệ  :cuoi1:  haha
Vừa đc uống cafe vừa đc dùng máy tính bảng tuyệt ghê tiếc là ở SG

----------


## jhonnyboy

Đông khách thì bao nhiêu máy tính bảng cho vừa  :cuoi:

----------


## na.tuan999

Ủa, mà cho dùng thử luôn hả

----------

